# Anti-Pull Harness by Yuppie Puppy



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

When on walks Sophie is a puller. It's been getting a lot worse lately. It's like she's a blood hound on a mission - nose to the ground the whole way! 

I've tried stopping dead in my tracks - doesn't work. I've tried immediately reversing directions which works until she catches up with me and then she's pulling again which doesn't take long because I don't use the flexi lead for their walks just a short leash.

I've also tried various no-pull harnesses - most I couldn't get a good fit or couldn't figure out how to get the thing on - and up until now it wasn't that bad so its my fault that it has exacerbated. I haven't tried the one that goes over the muzzle, though.

I saw the Yuppie Puppy Anti-Pull Harness (link) on sale at Walmart this evening for $5.00 so I bought it. It's guaranteed to stop pulling instantly. I plan to try it in the morning.

Does anyone else have this one - tried it? Your opinions? Tips on how to use it?

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy is also a "puller" and I bought a Halti Harness for her in the smallest of sizes available but have not tried it out as yet. I have not heard of the one that you are referring to but have you tried one of the other types that discourages pulling? I plan to start using the Halti this week in our backyard and see how it goes for her as I want to walk her more on the street. However, I want to make sure that she walks well and does not pull (behaves herself) in the backyard before I start again taking walks with her. Perhaps you can let us know how she does with the one that you bought in Walmart. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I have that one somewhere. As well as every other anti-pull harness on the market, lol. I like the one you posted as it's nice and padded on the underarms, but if your pup has long hair, it will mat. 

Anyway, my take on pulling now is this--Ollie only pulls when he's really excited, which is like the first 15 minutes or so of our walks. Then he settles down. 10 lbs of pulling dog doesn't bother me. He's otherwise well behaved--no barking or running after things, or all over the place, etc. So I pick my battles. I let him sniff and mark and enjoy his walks--I look at it as "his" time. Then when we get home he's nice and tired and well-behaved.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Sep 28 2008, 05:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641696


> Chrissy is also a "puller" and I bought a Halti Harness for her in the smallest of sizes available but have not tried it out as yet. I have not heard of the one that you are referring to but have you tried one of the other types that discourages pulling? I plan to start using the Halti this week in our backyard and see how it goes for her as I want to walk her more on the street. However, I want to make sure that she walks well and does not pull (behaves herself) in the backyard before I start again taking walks with her. Perhaps you can let us know how she does with the one that you bought in Walmart.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


Shoni is 6 lb. and I bought the Halti size 0. There is no way I could make the strap that goes across the top of his neck small enough. It was WAY too big.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have that harness, bought it at wal-mart. I had to remove the padding on the underarm straps, they caused massive matting on Boo & wouldn't stay in place anyway. The harness does work pretty well. It doesn't stop all pulling, but it helps a lot.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It looks like the same thing as the Sporn harness. Not sure if the Sporn comes that small however, that may be the only difference.

It is the only anti-pull I so far haven't tried.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't like them. They can cause matting and "rope burn" rash under the arm puts. 

I recommend a Gentle Leader head harness or a Sense-sation/Sense-ible style front-hook harness.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I recently bought a Gentle Leader head collar for Josie and it really really helped with her "sled dog instincts." It makes her a much more pleasant dog when we take walks. She had gotten so bad that our neighbors would turn and walk the other way if they saw us coming. I will say that Josie is not a big fan. But I know it isn't hurting her so she'll live.

Josie says: Nope, I don't like my new head collar, but mommy always wins the battles of the wills in our house. She says it makes me a better dog, though, and that's okay with me.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I used this harness on Sophie today on our walk and I can't figure out for the life of me why it would work (seems no different from a step-in), but it did for the most part. She didn't pull at all. She still had her nose to the ground but we had a loose leash the whole way!!!

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 28 2008, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641750


> I have that one somewhere. As well as every other anti-pull harness on the market, lol. I like the one you posted as it's nice and padded on the underarms, but if your pup has long hair, it will mat.
> 
> Anyway, my take on pulling now is this--Ollie only pulls when he's really excited, which is like the first 15 minutes or so of our walks. Then he settles down. 10 lbs of pulling dog doesn't bother me. He's otherwise well behaved--no barking or running after things, or all over the place, etc. So I pick my battles. I let him sniff and mark and enjoy his walks--I look at it as "his" time. Then when we get home he's nice and tired and well-behaved. [/B]


Sophie's hair is short so no worry about matting. I would have no problem with Sophie taking her time stopping to explore as we walk - I'm in no hurry. But apparently she is. :HistericalSmiley: Once we hit the front sidewalk she's all business as she forges ahead. I have to get her to slow down - poor Annie's legs are so short she's putting everything she has into keeping up with Sophie which she seems to be more than happy to do. 


QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2008, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641785


> I don't like them. They can cause matting and "rope burn" rash under the arm puts.
> 
> I recommend a Gentle Leader head harness or a Sense-sation/Sense-ible style front-hook harness.[/B]


I can definitely see where it could cause rope burns - the protective sleeves are of no use as they don't stay in place. But, today Sophie didn't pull at all so no concern about rope burns, but thinking about it now it probably wasn't very comfortable with those straps right under her arm pits just from the movement of her legs. I've never tried the head harness. I did try the front-hook harness but at the time even the petite size was too big for Sophie. I will definitely look into the Gentle Leader head harness. I still have the front hook harness and if I can remember how to put it on I am planning on trying that for Annie. I took it out today and was going to put it on Annie, but couldn't remember how to adjust it or put it on. Annie's issue is that she is ALWAYS getting tangled up in the leash. Her leash or Sophie's leash. I try to keep it above her but that doesn't always work so I am constantly having to stop and untangle the leash from around her legs. What am I doing wrong and how can I correct that? She does like to stop every once in a while and do an alligator roll in the grass so I can understand her getting tangled at that time.


----------

